# Al-Jazeera English on G19



## Mark40930 (Aug 2, 2007)

It appears that Al-Jazeera English is not coming through on my receiver. Have did a forum search here and in a couple of other forums but did not find any indication that there is an issue.

Anyone having trouble getting the channel? I managed to adjust the dish so now I got signal quality near 80% consistently, so I don't think it's my dish. Any info appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## Gray1 (Jul 22, 2005)

Its coming in good on my end.. St louis. Signal Quality of 80% is almost unheard of. What receiver 
you using?


----------



## Mark40930 (Aug 2, 2007)

Gray1 said:


> Its coming in good on my end.. St louis. Signal Quality of 80% is almost unheard of. What receiver
> you using?


Using a PanSat 2700A. Since you're receiving it good there something might be up with the settings on it then. Would clearing the channels and rescanning them help at all?


----------



## Gray1 (Jul 22, 2005)

One Time Russia Today would only read a scrambled channel. I had to do a factory reset on my Merc II to correct the problem.

allen


----------



## Mark40930 (Aug 2, 2007)

I wound up rescanning the TP and it fixed the issue.:hurah:


----------



## Gray1 (Jul 22, 2005)

Good Deal


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I had to delete the transponder and rescan about two weeks ago on my 9200HD as well, but still coming in good here in Arkansas at q90%.


----------



## Mark40930 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wonder if something new had happened today...lost the channel again, tried rescanning the TP - no luck.
Reset the receiver and rescanned the satellite, still nothing. Maybe they are switching satellites or TPs. Have to check it out. Am gonna be doing the motor setup shortly so I'll have more sats to choose from soon.

*Edit - update 11/2* ...now it's working again...probably my receiver is getting flaky x-(


----------

